# Team avatars



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

See, I'm not afraid to start a thread...

Some bunch of post ago, in the thread we were running because we didn't have a sub forum, the topic of custom avatars came up.  There were a few thrown about, without any apparent conclusion.  

Now we have room to talk about this.  I just tweaked mine to match the background color here.  If you all like it fine, I can give you a customized avi with your name.  I don't know that bill-the-cat is really appropriate for all of you though.... It works for me though...

So, I open the discussion....talk amongst yourselves...  I have full graphic arts capability, I can run with it, or someone else can do it.  IDK.

IMO, I have a really sexy one I run at XS.  Here.  Forget the content of my post...Just look at the avi.  See how it matches the background?  This was done by Ashraf of our XS team.  I don't propose we rip this off, that would not be cool.  But, I am willing to help out making a new one, or wearing another that a TPU member has created....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

ah.. The one by me
Now I have to find it again

EDIT: here it is
PSD ver


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

Thx,  Ah yes, there they are.  Personally, I don't care for the turn off button behind the avi.  Crunching is 24/7/365.  _We have no off button._...

Let's work on this people, this is how you will present yourself to the forum.....Bill the cat is probably not right.....

Bob


----------



## mrhuggles (May 2, 2009)

i would really like one, im not very imaginative [apparently] so that would really help.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

123bob said:


> Thx,  Ah yes, there they are.  Personally, I don't care for the turn off button behind the avi.  Crunching is 24/7/365.  *We have no off button.*...
> Bob



_damn you!! do not disgrace us!!_
LOL J/K


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> _damn you!! *do not disgrace us*!!_
> LOL J/K



I'm sowrry!    I did not get it until I thought more about the post, then clicked my TPU favorite icon in firefox.  Duh, that's the Tech *POWER UP* icon in there... Not the power off button......Senile dementia is creeping up on me fast, I guess. 

Looks like you have the leading candidate for avatars.

Bob


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

<<<<<How about something like this?  I took H3's photoshop, matched the background color to the forum, then tossed in some text.

Opinions?

I gotta admit, I really like my bill-the-cat avatar too....

EDIT: I guess a better question to the team is do we even want to run custom avatars?  Nothing says we have too....


----------



## 4x4n (May 3, 2009)

Hey Bob, I like it. But maybe put the TPU WCG Team across the bottom in the small font like you have your name, and no user name. Could you set me up with one like that?


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Hey Bob, I like it. But maybe put the TPU WCG Team across the bottom in the small font like you have your name, and no user name. Could you set me up with one like that?



Can do.  I should still have your email.  It will be out in a few.


EDIT: email sent.  Now we'll have two to look at.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

I just made one
Kinda cuts off at the top.. Gonna mess with it later.


----------



## 4x4n (May 3, 2009)

Ok, what's everybody think? I'd still like the text to be a little smaller. I was thinking that with no user name the file could just be hosted somewhere for anyone who wants it.


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Ok, what's everybody think? I'd still like the text to be a little smaller. I was thinking that with no user name the file could just be hosted somewhere for anyone who wants it.



I just sent you two more options via email.  Two flavors of smaller font.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

If anyone wants a logo or watermark in theirs, I can do that. Just give me the image you want with it and I'll cook it up.


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

just made another one.

<<<<<Here.  Slighly bigger font, in between the last two sizes.  Split across the bottom.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

I like that split, looks nice  

I just made mine bolder, but the text seems messed up when I upload it...






Full rezz

EDIT: 




Better updated one


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I like that split, looks nice
> 
> I just made mine bolder, but the text seems messed up when I upload it...
> 
> ...



How about making red face part somewhat translucent.  It would allow the WCG logo to show through a bit.  That might be cool and fit in with the "shadow" concept?  Just a suggestion.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

I originally had it at a lower transparency.. I'll redo that and see how it looks. Maybe mess with the text some more.


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

Are you using photoshop?  PM me your email and I'll send you my PSD file for the one I have up now, if you want it.  Might give you some more options.  I have the parts layered in it.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

Yea I do, I have the layered PSD file h4 uploaded. Still messin with it.. It's hard to get a good one right!


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I do, I have the layered PSD file h4 uploaded. Still messin with it.. It's hard to get a good one right!



I know.  I love and hate photoshop.  I shouldn't be messing with this tonight, I have other work to do, but this is like crack cocaine to me....


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2009)

CS4 is my crack too lol I've made so many abstract useless images that ended never getting used or I somehow make a bad ass looking sig from something I made. Here's my favorite.. I just wish I made it larger....






Here's another cool one. Not sure what the hell it is but I used it as my avatar for a long time.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

gee a real CS4 user


----------



## 4x4n (May 3, 2009)

I like this one, it's a keeper :up:


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

Like what you did H3.  Another photoshop junkie....

<<<<<I made the font a bit darker, anti-aliased it, and added a touch of shadowing.  Comments?

4x4n, if you like the new colors, I could cut you one with the smaller font like you have now.  I like the slightly bigger font due to my old fart eyes....


----------



## DarkEgo (May 3, 2009)

123bob said:


> Like what you did H3.  Another photoshop junkie....
> 
> <<<<<I made the font a bit darker, anti-aliased it, and added a touch of shadowing.  Comments?
> 
> 4x4n, if you like the new colors, I could cut you one with the smaller font like you have now.  I like the slightly bigger font due to my old fart eyes....



I like it and I think I will use it,
Thank you for the new avvy!


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

OK, I had to do it.  

<<<<This version is customizable with your name.  I had a request...

It makes it a bit more crowded...  I also liked 4x4n's idea that a generic one could be hosted anywhere, or just taken from a fellow member.  Custom ones made out of photoshop only take a couple of minutes to make, so I guess I'd be willing to do it.  You have to PM me your email for it.  I'll send the custom file back to you.

I suppose if this doesn't take off in a big way, I'll go back to bill-the-cat.  I still like that one...

Bob


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

I'll help out
so anyone who need one, contact me or 123bob


----------



## 4x4n (May 3, 2009)

Hey Bob, I like what you've done with the font. Could you send me that version without the user name? Thanks


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Hey Bob, I like what you've done with the font. Could you send me that version without the user name? Thanks



email sent...


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

I missed this thread 

I have asked one of our resident Graphic Artists United™ members to make me a new avay but to include the folding logo I have ATM.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1362428&postcount=1925

Will see how it works out.It could be good for those supporting both causes.


----------



## 123bob (May 6, 2009)

Here's yet another flavor for those of us who are home-based on the WCG team, but are folding in the "exchange program" with the Folding team.....

<<<<<<<


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 6, 2009)

Another WCG n' F@H logo


----------



## DonInKansas (May 8, 2009)

I'd like to see my current avi with the guy saying something like "start crunching!"


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 8, 2009)

Here'you go don


----------

